# Tubes for BB shooting?



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a roll of the small tubing from tex but it still is a bit on the heavy side for BB shooting. Any suggestions my slingtastic brothers?

Karl


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

single 2040, or even small psuedo tapered 2040


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Suto (pseudo) 2040 3inch loop 4 inch straight will whip them fast. Make sure to pre stretch when tieing loops or they may slip. Shen I put a sleeve over the constrictor to make it look pretty.  pm me if you need help.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome, thanks guys. I will have to order some up. Maybe post something in the wanted or trade section too? I have two double band sets that came with my frames from simple shot that I keep meaning to post in there anyway, now is the time


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I have lots of tubing. Just let me know if I can help and I'll send you some.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Sure


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok pm me with your info


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Also. Cut thin strips of thera gold. A 1/4 to 1/8 inch taper will send the bb's screaming!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I only shoot tubes. Bands seem like too much work for the amount of time that they last.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Bands are helpful thought, For ties.

If you dont fully stretch bands they can last as long as tubes.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I received a Sifaka BB shooter from Metro.

The BB shooter came with 1/8" OD latex tubes band set (black and amber). Not bad for BB's. The amber is zippier than the black.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

peppermack said:


> I only shoot tubes. Bands seem like too much work for the amount of time that they last.


"too much work" When i first started i thought that too. But i find tubes may last longer but they seem to get weak after a bit which affects accuracy. Then i gotta shorten or pseudo taper or double them which gets into too much draw weight. My opinion only.

However what ive learned is you can use bands on a large slinger and when they break,cut them down for a smaller bb shooter. Then when it breaks on bb shooter cut them down for ties. Bands really last long this way and are quite a bit faster, meaning for me more fun.

TMO maybe?lol.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

At this past topic, another option. Very small 1/8 inch latex tubes with slight pseudo-taper loops at fork attachments. He tested both black & amber tubes and says amber seems to give better performance.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28994-18-od-16-id-132-wall-latex-tubing


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

The small tex tube should Work Well If Cut A Little long,, I use 1/2 to 1/4 Thera band for bbs , it works well for 1/4 steel or bbs


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

ZorroSlinger said:


> At this past topic, another option. Very small 1/8 inch latex tubes with slight pseudo-taper loops at fork attachments. He tested both black & amber tubes and says amber seems to give better performance.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28994-18-od-16-id-132-wall-latex-tubing


Thanks, Zorro. Great information here about 1/8" OD latex tubes.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I have to track down some of the 1/8" OD x 1/16" ID x 1/32" W latex tubing, sounds like fun stuff to shoot.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

ZorroSlinger said:


> At this past topic, another option. Very small 1/8 inch latex tubes with slight pseudo-taper loops at fork attachments. He tested both black & amber tubes and says amber seems to give better performance.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28994-18-od-16-id-132-wall-latex-tubing


I'm thinking about making a little BB shooter as my first homemade slingshot, but unfortunately the vendor in that link is closed down for the moment. Does anyone know another source for 1/8" OD 1/16" ID dipped tubing? I checked the theraband/chinese tube chart and it looks like theraband tan is about this size -- has anyone used it for a BB shooter?

thanks,

GB


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

gbeauvin said:


> ZorroSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > At this past topic, another option. Very small 1/8 inch latex tubes with slight pseudo-taper loops at fork attachments. He tested both black & amber tubes and says amber seems to give better performance.
> ...


Pm incoming.


----------

